# fogger problem



## tomag42 (Oct 29, 2013)

I just discovered this forum. Hope someone can give me some advice. I can't seem to get my Heshan 400 foggers to work. They have fluid and power,but no fog is emitted. The switch has two settings, I and O. They heat up, but nothing comes out. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

sounds like it's plugged. be careful when doing this...using a paper clip or small wire pushing in from the the front of the nozzle.

If this doesn't work, it is possible the pump is seized, this is fixable.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. What FE said. Sorry, I don't know nothing about foggers. But glad to see you on Haunt Forum.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Your pumps may be bad, do they make any noise? If they are not making noise but heating up, your problem is the pumps.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

welcome to the forum. Do a search on the thread 
I'm sure you can find an answer there and maybe even a how to on how to take the pump apart and fix it.


----------



## zombiehotline (May 6, 2014)

You tube your specific model...that's how I fixed mine.. had to 
Take off a brass nozzle then it worked great for my 700 watt fogger


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Have they worked before?

You say they heat up, but don't emit fog. Does the pump make noise?

It may sound like a stupid question, but do you have the controller hooked up and are you triggering the controller in addition to having the power turned on?


----------



## dommyboy (Oct 15, 2011)

Sounds like a pump problem. If they are just clogged, supposedly you can run white vinegar through to unclog. I've never gotten this to work on a 400w machine, unfortunately that size tends to be disposable :-/


----------



## scubaspook (Dec 16, 2010)

I think this issue is dead. 1st the person never replied back and 2nd it was back in 2013 when it was posted.


----------



## kentuckyspecialfxdotcom (Oct 20, 2008)

*Fog Machine Help*

Do not run cleaning products of any kind through your pump to try and clean out the heat block, some people can get away with white vinegar if they flush the pump clean with water immediately after cleaning but I honestly don't even advise that. 
First see if the pump has out put ( dont just go by sound ), disconnect the the pump outlet to the heater block, if it sprays / shoots then you have a clogged block.
I can't post how we clean heater blocks out on here with out the risk of someone getting seriously maimed but one of the first simplest things to try is a air compressor to blow out the block.
Safety goggles and common sense required for using air compressor of course, what ever is blocking the block just might fly out.
Usually 100psi at the entrance of the block will dislodge most soft calcium buildups if it's been kept damp, if its hardened and been allowed to dry I can't openly disclose the next steps.
You can try what I posted and see if it helps.
If you post more progress im willing to help.
You may have to message me for some tips, like I said I won't post or condone some methods that.........I know work.


----------

